# Started to reassemble G9972Z / CQ-6128, web page



## ohland (Nov 19, 2018)

http://ps-2.kev009.com/ohlandl/Cast_Bullet/TC_Schuetzen/G9972Z_Refit.html

The headstock DOES NOT in any way mate withthe "V" on the bed.


----------



## pacifica (Nov 19, 2018)

ohland said:


> http://ps-2.kev009.com/ohlandl/Cast_Bullet/TC_Schuetzen/G9972Z_Refit.html
> 
> The headstock DOES NOT in any way mate withthe "V" on the bed.


I would prefer it that way because you have enough movement to align properly. use a test bar and dial indicator.
Relying on the factory to align the V's with the headstock to several ten-thousandths TIR  is problematic


----------



## ohland (Nov 19, 2018)

Oh, plenty of movement! Looking at MT4 test bars. I thought of my Kalamaoo micro set, but there is no way to determine how the spindle is aligned...


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 19, 2018)

The G0602 is made the same way.  The grooves are purposely loose to permit alignment of the headstock to the ways.  If you look at the second to last photo, you will see two horizontal threaded holes which intersect the 10mm studs.  These are for set screws which are for making small precise changes in the headstock mounting.  Depending on which way the headstock needs to be moved, one is used as a pivot and the other jack the headstock.

Alignment can be made by using the two collar method or Rollie's Dad's method.  No need for an MT4 test bar.  However, since there is no other way to square the cross slide to the spindle axis, I prefer to use the headstock adjustment to perform that alignment.  Alignment of the ways to the spindle axis is then accomplished by leveling and/or shimming the base.  Here is a description of the process.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/on-the-level-further-adventures-with-the-g0602.72338/


----------

